# Fish died during cycle and I blame Petco!



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm new to freshwater aquariums and I have gone from zero knowledge to knowing more about water chemistry than I thought I ever would in about a week. So don't yell at me when I tell you my situation.

I have a 5.5gal tank (small I know) that I was live cycling with goldfish (PETCO guy recommended it but now I know better). Anyway, I also planted my tank with nice aquatic plants that now I know are not really aquatic (thanks again PECTO). Well the goldfish died and I have nice real aquatic plants picked out at plantedaquariumcentral.com.

Here is my question: Do I get more fish to continue the cycle or whats the best way to keep things going in the right direction?
My last test was as follows. (Tank has been running about a week and a half)
Ammonia - 5ppm
Nitrite - near 5ppm (Did a 25% water change)
Nitrate - 80ish ppm

Thanks for the help.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

First change some more water 5 ppm can kill bacteria. Then just feed it like you would if it had fish and watch change water to keep levels reasonable. When you can see no ammonia, no nitrite and nitrate rising, do a 100% water change and go get fish.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response! Sounds easy enough.
Should I go ahead and plant it with the new plants while I'm waiting for it to cycle and get the ones that will inevitably die, out of the tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No reason not to. You can keep the non-aquatic plants for a while and pull them as they croak, or you can pull them, pot them and give them someone who likes houseplants.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Agreed no reason to get rid of the plants, and new plants will be fine, the light for them may be an issue though. Oh and when you do get fish don't add too many at once either and research sizes for your small size.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nitrate is 80? Change some water. Like half of it. While 80 ppm NO3 isn't so bad for things already in it, it's a rude shock indeed to things suddenly placed into it. Your ammonia and nitrite are already way too high anyway, so a waterchange is still needed. As for cycling, with that much nitrate I'd bet that your tank's cycle is already well advanced and almost done, except for having gone toxic, so the detox of a waterchange should fix things and get it finished in a week or so.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I really do appreciate all the input. Nice to have an information source that answers questions so quickly. Keep up the good work.


----------

